# dash speedo



## 115773 (Aug 20, 2008)

HAS ANY ONE CHANGED A SPEEDO FROM KPH TO MPH


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi norman,

you don't say what age of hymer, but it is possible to get overlays to fit the head. there are some here and one here.

cheers
simon


----------



## swiftnick (Feb 23, 2008)

*speedo*

hi,did you change your speedo? what base vehicle is it and what year?


----------



## 93786 (May 1, 2005)

*Changed Speedo from KPH to MPH*

Hi Normanx, I changed mine about 18 months ago, I used an overlay from Lockwoods for Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 2003 model, perfect fit looks exactly the same as the original except the main dial reads in MPH. There was an article in the July 2006 Motor Caravan magazine that showed how to get the speedo out of its housing, just need a screwdriver, it took about half an hour to get the speedo out, swap the overlays and put it back.

Johnnyhymer


----------

